# Any Furry TV Shows or Movies?



## Nekomimi (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi!
I was wondering if anyone knew of any good furry TV shows or movies? (No yiff)  
The closest I've gotten was Mew Mew Power...but that's not really furry.XD
So if you know of any feel free to post em' here. :grin:
Thanks! 
~Nekomimi~


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 27, 2011)

I think you mean shows with anthros in it.

I think there's a thread in the tube for this if I'm not mistaken.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/30532-Furry-Anime/page14


----------



## Nekomimi (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link! :3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 28, 2011)

What the fuck kind of parallel universe did you come from? Have you seriously never heard of any kind of movies or TV shows with talking animal people in them? What?


----------



## Kayze (Jan 28, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> What the fuck kind of parallel universe did you come from? Have you seriously never heard of any kind of movies or TV shows with talking animal people in them? What?


 You mean like putting hot sauce on animal's lips for lip-syncing?

:U


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 28, 2011)

Kayze said:


> You mean like putting hot sauce on animal's lips for lip-syncing?
> 
> :U


 Oh dear god no. But like, have the OP ever even heard of Bugs Bunny or Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles or whatever? There's several dozen, if not hundreds, of "furry" TV shows and movies out there. Or does it have to be some kind of extreme emo shit that only a stupid teenager would watch (like every animu ever)?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 28, 2011)

This question has been asked ad nauseum.


----------



## Mr Meatballs (Jan 28, 2011)

Bleach has a fox man.
Or most cartoons from the 80's/90's.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 28, 2011)

[yt]gV-XqV2gtM4[/yt]


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 28, 2011)

The Studio Ghibli anime film _Pom Poko_ is about shapeshifting, anthro racoons (tanuki) dealing with humans developing all over Japan in the sixties-present.
It's great. :3


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 28, 2011)

Unless you mean the anthros you see on FurAffinity, yes.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 28, 2011)

*Disney's Robin Hood* and *Swat Kats* to name a few.


----------



## Qoph (Jan 28, 2011)

Anime is different from this somewhat.

But moving to The Tube.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 29, 2011)

Ricky said:


> [yt]gV-XqV2gtM4[/yt]


 FUCK. YES. The Barber of Seville was one of the best cartoon shorts of all time. OF ALL TIME.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> *Disney's Robin Hood* and *Swat Kats* to name a few.


 They're both terribly overrated. :3


----------



## Taralack (Jan 29, 2011)

Kellie Gator said:


> They're both terribly overrated. :3


 
Furries will watch anything.


----------



## Arroyo Milori (Jan 29, 2011)

What no mentioning of Gargoyles? You sadden me : <


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 30, 2011)

Arroyo Milori said:


> What no mentioning of Gargoyles? You sadden me : <


 Not furry enough. :V


----------



## 2Fox (Dec 29, 2011)

How about redwall?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redwall_(TV_series)


----------



## Aidy (Dec 29, 2011)

why did you reply :c

the necro brigade'll be here soon, to scream NECRO as loud as they can and make horrible puns, hope it gets locked quick :c


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 29, 2011)

Please check the most recent post's date before replying.


----------

